# shoulder mount size



## countryhigh1963 (Jan 16, 2006)

when sizing mount does it have to be exact measerment or can it very alittle?


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes it varies more than just a little..sometimes it varies a lot.

When they sculpt the forms, it comes from averages. This 'one' average number will fit most deer in that size range. Sort of like buying blue jeans...some just fit us better than others.

The "A" (eye) measurement is probably the least important. 
The "B" or neck is the one you should be focusing on.

SLIGHTLY undersizing is always better. Never try to oversize or go to the next largest form thinking it will look bigger or you'll be fighting with the mounting process every step of the way.


----------



## countryhigh1963 (Jan 16, 2006)

so your saying if I have a size 17 1/8 I could go with 17 1/2 to maybe 17 3/4 on the b or c size? but dont go smaller?


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

*SLIGHTLY undersizing is always better. Never try to oversize or go to the next largest form 
*


----------

